# Hello All ! New Member !



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

I have just joined in. I wanted to say hello to everybody and introduce myself.
I'm from London. I have lived in London, Nairobi and in some cities in Turkey. I have been living in Antalya for two years. I'm married and have a son. I work for a Private Security Firm.


----------

